# help needed on dog choice



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

My dad has almost talked my mom into getting a dog and he is looking for a dual purpose family pet slash small game hunter. I have suggested the jack russel but he has heard that they can be hard on your house. well i dont know about treeing feists but I would guess they would about the same. he is looking for squirrels and possibly rabbits and doesnt want a beagle, he wants a house dog that can also hunt. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Some of the best house/hunting dogs i have heard of were beagles.


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

Get the Feist dog. They are bred to tree/hunt small game. The Jack Russell is bred to "go to ground". i.e. down varmint holes.
A Feist is also a bit less "energetic" than the JRT. Also, they tend to be less stubborn and hard-headed than a true terrier.
Since I was a kid we/I have had a rat terrier, a smooth fox terrier, a JRT, and now a Feist. The Feist is a better all-around dog in my opinion. And some bloodlines have alot of that terrier attitude in them.
I love the terriers and their "fire", but the Feist is a better house dog and a great hunter. He can sure get pheasants up in front of the gun as well as tree squirrels of course.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Good call Jumpshootin. I would also go with the fiest. Don't tell my Beagles I said it though :lol:.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I am pushing for the feist as I already have two labs and cant get another dog or the four of us would have to move out. My dad has done the beagle thing and he vowed to never have another beagle in the house.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

duckhunter382 said:


> I am pushing for the feist as I already have two labs and cant get another dog or the four of us would have to move out. My dad has done the beagle thing and he vowed to never have another beagle in the house.


 

I have four beagles in my house all great hunters and better companians. Takes alot of training but females are the easier ones to train for inside i believe.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

How about a lurcher or greyhound? They are smart and great house pets. They won't tree obviously but they will get them before they get there and they do a number on the rabbits.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

hyperformance1 said:


> How about a lurcher or greyhound? They are smart and great house pets. They won't tree obviously but they will get them before they get there and they do a number on the rabbits.


greyhoundsare too big for my dads house. I agree that beagles are great dogs but my dad considers them outdoor dogs and feels bad if he takes them out of their element and makes them indoor pansies.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

If you had a good line of fiest you could do worst. Other ideas might be a cur dog. Black mouth or mountain. Their about mid-sized, tree well, and can live in the house if you prefer. Also, they'll guard you and yours while you sleep.

This is a lurcher, like Hyperformance1 said. They'll catch a rabbit or fox before they reach the hole. This one is about bird dog size. I'd like one.

http://www.hancocklurchers.co.uk/gallerypages/27.htm


----------



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

Beagle, I've had no problems with beagles in my house. If given the chance they are great family pets. Also I have seen to many that will run a squirrels:lol:.....Chris Lewitt


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

Recommend reading up on Springer Spaniels. In my opion best hunting & family dog around, easy to train, versital can hunt birds, flush rabbits and mark squirrel.
Plus darn good looking


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

You could go with a rat terrier or Decker rat terrier.... you have all the advantages of the other breeds as well as a variety of sizes to choose from, from 10 pounds to 40 pounds....

They are related to the fiest, and I would agree they are another good choice....

Clyde


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Squirrel Dog Central for the info you need..........

http://www.sqdog.com/


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok heres my 2 cents. the jack russel is a very energetic dog and a bit of a handfull. a quality rat terrier is about the same size, and while still very energetic, is much nicer in the house as a family pet. the rat terrier will hunt squirrel like a dog possesed. they will hunt ****, rabbit, even birds.
they are easy to train for almost anything you want them for. and are eager hunters on multiple game. they are very inteligent dogs and easy to housebreak. they are known as the dog with the college education.
their personality is one of love and loyalty. wonderful with kids to the point of protecting children they don;t even know. the will sound off when somneone comes near your home, but are not nippy , just slow to warm up to strangers. once they do they will be just as happy curling up in a visitors lap as yours. they love to run in the woods, or curl up under a blanket and take a nap on the couch with you. they love to travel and a car ride is always a treat. they compete in terrier races, speedball, obedience , and agility with equal success. mine is 13 pounds but they come in many sizes up to 28 pounds or more for the decker line (which are bred specificly for hunting)
do some searching around on the net, i know theres a fellow i think near traverse city that has deckers for example. 
i recomend a puppy so you don;t have to undo others errors in training. 
the one caution i have with these dogs is because of their high inteligence, they do not do well with a harsh hand. all they need is to know what will please you. a mild scolding to one of these dogs is like a beating, so positive reinforcement only.
aside from that you will have trouble getting this dog away from your wife to take them out hunting ,, because the ladies fall in love with their sweet personality.
i personaly will never be without a rat terrier in my life again.


duckhunter382 said:


> My dad has almost talked my mom into getting a dog and he is looking for a dual purpose family pet slash small game hunter. I have suggested the jack russel but he has heard that they can be hard on your house. well i dont know about treeing feists but I would guess they would about the same. he is looking for squirrels and possibly rabbits and doesnt want a beagle, he wants a house dog that can also hunt. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i think now that i see the name,,,wildwood was the deckers i was thinking of.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

for a good source check out "michigan squirrel dog association"
they have a web site. also they do buddy hunts , and would welcome you on a hunt so you can see what some different types of dogs are like. worse you get is some great hunting,eating and time with some really nice guys.


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have to speak up for the Jrt's. I've have one currently, and at one point had 2 at one time. My old dog that I had to put down just about a yr ago I got while living in S.W. Fla. I got him and use him for hunting palmetto rats. When I moved back to Mi. he justed naturally transitioned to squirrel dog. Now he would'nt win any treeing contest but he barked enough to let me know where he was. Neither dog were any harder on my home than any other. As puppy's they are "HIGH ENERGY HELLIONS". But all in all Jrt's are good dogs however finding one from good hunting lines is getting harder and harder. If you want a tree dog go with a fiest. But if you want a good gritty hard hunter look into a terrier. Just look at SPH's pics in the thread "**** ?".


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i definately do not mean to take anything away from the jacks. great little dogs. just a personal preference.


terrierman816 said:


> I have to speak up for the Jrt's. I've have one currently, and at one point had 2 at one time. My old dog that I had to put down just about a yr ago I got while living in S.W. Fla. I got him and use him for hunting palmetto rats. When I moved back to Mi. he justed naturally transitioned to squirrel dog. Now he would'nt win any treeing contest but he barked enough to let me know where he was. Neither dog were any harder on my home than any other. As puppy's they are "HIGH ENERGY HELLIONS". But all in all Jrt's are good dogs however finding one from good hunting lines is getting harder and harder. If you want a tree dog go with a fiest. But if you want a good gritty hard hunter look into a terrier. Just look at SPH's pics in the thread "**** ?".


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Big Reds said:


> Some of the best house/hunting dogs i have heard of were beagles.


The two I have are house dogs and live for the hunt. They are excellent companions and as someone around here said "Are like an ATM, you get out of them what you put in"

I'd like your dad to see my pansy beagle. I admitt the oldest is a little wimpish but the youngest one is a terror. He's timid with men because we believe he was beaten prior to us getting him, but rabbits, dogs, anything else, he knows no fear.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I own a terrier and a treeing feist. I love hunting with both and they are house dogs as well as hunting dogs. The feist is hands down the better house dog!!!! I love my terrier but he is an *****hole and hard headed as they come which is why I love hunting with him but hate living with him. I like the drive of the terrier for hunting but as an all around dog to live and hunt with I would go with a feist or cur dog. They will not be champions at any one thing but they can do just about anything you teach them.

I think the feists are also better suited for children and bond with families better than terriers. I am certainly not nocking the terriers as I love them but you have to be a special breed of person to own one.

Also, do yourself a favor and get a female. In my opion you may not get the same drive as a male but they are much easier to train and they do not have to pee on everything before you get started.


----------

